# e-mail notification



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Is it just me or is anyone else experiencing problems of not receiving an e-mail notification of replies to a post?


----------



## malc8148 (Nov 6, 2008)

Mines OK.
Malc


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Got loads this morning all at once :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Got loads this morning all at once :?


The email server was restarted to clear the blockage. Apologies.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Got loads this morning all at once :?
> ...


All' well that ends well


----------

